# Bose companion 5



## infinitesea (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je voulais m'acheter des bose companion 5 mais je vois partout que ca ne vaut pas que le cout, d'accord, mais quelles enceintes, compatible mac, equivalente connaissez vous? en ce moment j'ai des jbl spot et je voudrais mieux...

Merci


----------



## brucetp (30 Décembre 2008)

infinitesea a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voulais m'acheter des bose companion 5 mais je vois partout que ca ne vaut pas que le cout, d'accord, mais quelles enceintes, compatible mac, equivalente connaissez vous? en ce moment j'ai des jbl spot et je voudrais mieux...
> 
> Merci



apparemment, il y a quand même des utilisateurs satisfaits :
http://store.apple.com/fr/reviews/TK760ZM/A


----------



## infinitesea (30 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une minorité...


----------



## brucetp (30 Décembre 2008)

infinitesea a dit:


> Oui mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une minorité...



et chez Bang@Olufsen : http://www.bang-olufsen.com/loudspeakers


----------



## leon1983 (30 Décembre 2008)

les soundsticks II de harmann et Kardon


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2008)

Mais qui ne reproduisent pas le 5.1 pour le ciné ...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2008)

Si tu veux de la qualité, il y a celles là : les Focal XS.


----------



## leon1983 (30 Décembre 2008)

j'ai pu les entendre à andromac aix et c'est vrai qu'elles sont top ces focal, +1

edit: ....sauf le prix


----------



## infinitesea (30 Décembre 2008)

C'est vrai qu' à ce prix là mieux vaut se tourner vers un ampli et tout. Mais elles sont très jolies en tout cas. 

La question est où peut on essayer toutes ces enceintes maintenant? J'hésite vraiment...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2008)

Pour tester ces enceintes, il faut aller chez les concessionnaires.
Les Focal sont en écoute libres à Nancy, devant la Fnac, et les compagnons 5 chez le concess' Bose du coin.

Si on peut les écouter à Nancy, alors je pense que dois bien pouvoir les écouter par chez toi !


----------



## infinitesea (30 Décembre 2008)

Je vais d'abord aller voir Bose, après ce pose la question

Bose Companion 5
ou 3?
ou bien les portables?

Je ne sais pas trop je vais toutes les essayer pour voir


----------



## slimfast (13 Avril 2009)

Je te conseil vivement les conpagnion 5 car les 3 sont pas terrible.Et une fois que tu as goûté au 5 tu t'en lasse plus.

Ca va faire 1 an que je l'es ait et c'est super.Ils imitent bien le 5.1 et lors d'un film on à l'impression que le son sort de partout.

Car dans 1 satellite,tu as 2 baffes qui jouent entre gauche et droite.

Bref une pur merveille.

++


----------



## infinitesea (13 Avril 2009)

J'hésite encore!


----------



## jahkri (30 Septembre 2009)

bonjour, 
à mon tour d'avoir envie de SON, pour écouter le nouveau Mass Hysteria par exemple...
Avec le recul, et en sachant que j'ai un mac mini, me conseilleriez vous cet achat?
merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2009)

slimfast a dit:


> Je te conseil vivement les conpagnion 5 car les 3 sont pas terrible.Et une fois que tu as goûté au 5 tu t'en lasse plus.
> 
> Ca va faire 1 an que je l'es ait et c'est super.Ils imitent bien le 5.1 et lors d'un film on à l'impression que le son sort de partout.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton témoignage, ça donne envie 

Manque plus que les sous !


----------



## Alcime (9 Décembre 2010)

Je vous adresse un avis un peu tardif, au cas ou vous ne vous soyez pas encore décidé! J'ai la chance d'utiliser les _BOSE companion 5_ depuis quelques mois déjà.

Selon moi le gros avantage par rapport au modèle _companion 3_, c'est la connexion USB! Le Mac va reconnaître les enceintes, qu'il faudra simplement choisir dans les préférences système. Du coup le son est nickel, puisqu'il passe en numérique et pas en analogique (contrairement à la plupart des kits 2.1). Sinon BOSE est réputé pour un son clair, mais avec des mediums assez forts (on aime ou on aime pas, il faut avoir essayé en tout cas).

Après quelques mois d'utilisation, les avantages selon moi : excellent rendu du son, puissance largement suffisante pour le bureau (et même plus), très bon rendu spacial, même avec un faible écartement des enceintes (BOSE recommande au maximum 60cm), très bon rapport signal/bruit, le pod est très pratique. Les basses sont très puissantes, personnellement je les mets au minimum, pour ne pas faire trembler tout l'immeuble.
Les inconvénients : Pas d'entrée auxiliaire sur le caisson (mais sur le pod et en jack uniquement), caisson de basses assez encombrant, le prix (qui serait réellement justifié s'il y avait une entrée auxiliaire sur le caisson).

En résumé : j'en suis pleinement satisfait, je pousse le son assez souvent, le rendu est excellent même très fort. Idéal pour qui passe beaucoup de temps au bureau. Idéal aussi pour ceux qui ont leur ordinateur dans la pièce principale, et qui font des soirées. Avec l'iMac 27" et pour les DVD ou les jeux notamment, ça cartonne! Je recommande. Si vous avez les sous, n'hésitez pas, et surtout postez votre retour d'expérience!


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2010)

je vais faire part de ma satisfaction également !

Je me suis fait plaisir début septembre. J'en avais marre de me trimbaler mon kit Z-5500 entre paris et montpellier quand je reviens pour les vacances d'été etc (j'étudie a paris et vie a montpellier)

Premierement la finition est exemplaire, le designe est sobre et classe , tres discret. Le caisson de basse est un poil long mais s'integre facilement dans une piece.
Les matérieux utilisés réspirent la robustesse du kit. 
Le pod est génial et sensible. La prise auxiliaire et casque sont parfaitement placés. 

Maintenant le son.
C'est du BOSE, on aime ou pas mais ca respire la qualité.
Films/ musique ca donne l'impression que le son sort de l'écran, c'est juste bluffant ! 
dans un film on a l'impression d'avoir les acteurs devant nous, on dirait que le son sort de leur bouche.
BOSE nous dit qu'il restitue le son comme du 5.1 . Certe ce kit 2.1 n'a rien a voir avec les autres kits mais il ne remplacera jamais un kit 5.1 pour autant . 

c'est 400$, c'est chere (c'est bose), un plaisir que je ne regrette pas.


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Février 2012)

Merci à vous pour ces réponses je vais les écoutes demain (compagnon 5)


----------



## mfavre (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

J'apporte mon avis à l'édifice... Je suis actuellement possesseur d'un ensemble Bose companion 5, après avoir testé le companion 3 derniers sortis à ce jour.

Il est claire que les kits Bose sont chers payés comparés à leur concurrents dans le domaine des enceintes 2.1 pour PC; Bose adopte clairement un positionnement haut de gamme qui peut parêtre déroutant sur ce type de marché ; la marque cherche la montée en gamme, là où personne n'est allé auparavant en surfant sur son image et biensur sa notoriété. BREF, bien que la marque se soient quelque peu démocratisés depuis ces 10 dernières années en investissant le marché des équiments informatique avec la gamme companion et en marquant tout de même une volonté de toucher un plus grand publique, Bose reste donc fidèle à son positionnement prix en tentant de rester logique/cohérent vis à vis de sa politique de départ... Voila pour mon overview marketing.

Côté son... Il n'y a que chez Bose qu'on retrouve le son Bose. Je m'explique, il ne s'agit pas de dire que le son Bose "déchireront tous les appareils du monde", excèle par rapport aux marques audio etc, la marque a sa signature sonore et cette signature a vite fait de nous impressionner sitôt le bouton sur ON. la marque projette les médiums et est démonstrative dans les basses fréquences. Bose a très vite argumenté ses offres grand publique en proposant des systèmes à l'encombrement minimal et record, le tout est compensé par des caissons "accoustimass ®". Ces caissons sont savamment développés et viennent palier le manque de consistance dans les bas médiums. Il est claire que le traitement du son Bose fausse toute justesse des timbres, toute linéarité dans le message sonore, etc... C'est ce qui a tendance à créer des controverse auprès des fans de haute fidélité... Bose nous donne un son Bose que j'apprécie énornément dan sel cadre d'une utilisation multimédia PC.

Voila maintenant après ce sacré laïus mon opinion, le son Bose (campanien 3 ou 5) me convient très très bien dans le cadre d'une utilisation multimédia PC, musique en streaming. Message à ceux qui s'intéresse aux kits companion 3 et 5, vous ne serez sacrément pas décus, car les kits sont très démonstratifs sur les Mediums (c'est à mon avis la manière de Bose de compenser en la petite taille des satellites, les HP qui se posent sur le bureau, en musclant leur médiums). Côté basses, les caissons jouent très bien leur rôle malrgès leur taille réduite, ainsi on obtient des basses fermes et qui montent rapidement, on aurait apprécié qu'elles déscendent légèrement plus (basses profondes) et que la coupure médiums des satellites / basses du caissons soit légèrement moins marquée (peut être est-ce un problème de positionnement de mon caisson, il n'empêche que les caissons  Bose me semble-t il sont vendus pour être positionnante où l'on veut, on peut même les cacher en toute transparence. L'autre  gros atout de la marque est de pouvoir espacer le son, ainsi la largeur de scène est excellente (malgrès un rapprochement réduit des satellites : 60cm d'écartement maximum recommandé, le son est très bien phasé (on a l'impression que le son provient du centre et non de chacun des haut parleur) et la scène sonore est très espacée on a l'impression qu'elle commence 50cm au de la de l'extrémité de chacun des satellites) c'est un véritable plaisir.

Bref le son Bose à mes yeux : 
Au risque de me répéter : des fréquences projetées pour donner une sensation de dynamisme et vivacité aux musiques compressées, effets spéciaux de jeux films, batteries, etc...
Un caisson de basse qui fournit des basses qui montent vite, dynamique, qui percutent mais qui manquent de profondeur et ont tendance, il me semble, à légèrement trainer.
Une spécialisation du son qui nous immerge dès la première seconde.

Rien de très neutre donc, le son est légèrement métallique, mais quel bonheur d'avoir un rythme qui nous remue des la première note. Bose ? un son sexy, qu'on ne retrouve nulle part ailleurs dans les enceintes pour ordinateur ! 

Je précise que je suis amateur de Hifi et qu'il n'est en aucun cas question de rapprocher le rendu d'un installation Hifi ou l'on cherche la neutralité des timbre et l'homogénéité de la bande sonore. Ca serait littéralement du Hors Sujet à mon avis.

Venons en à la comparaison Companion 3 vs companion 5 :
1. l'intégration d'un DAC (connexion USB) dans le companion 5 apporte très nettement une clarté dans le son, on passe d'un classique carte son d'ordinateur à une carte son Bose développée pour le système... Je vous laisse imaginer la différence de résultat.

2. Les mediums des satellites sont plus riches et le son gagne en homogénéité et en présence par rapport au companion 3.

3. Le kit est légèrement plus puissant que le 3 et développe la reproduction du 5.1 en 2.1, je ne peux pas vous parler de cette dernière fonction je ne l'ai pas testée et elle ne m'intéresse pas spécialement, donc je laisse les autres juger ce point là.

Ok le tarif de Bose pour ce type d'enceintes est plutôt cher... Si vous n'avez pas le budget pour monter en gamme et passer sur un companion 5 le companion 3 (et 289euros c'est déjà pas mal) sera très largement suffisant mais sera tributaire de la carte son de votre ordinateur fixe ou portable... la montée en gamme de 100e est par contre selon moi justifiée. Le companion 5 vous permettra de bénéficier d'un DAC Bose développé pour le système (vu la spécificité de ce type de système : petits satellites complétés par un très bon caisson de basses "accoustimass", il est à mon avis important d'opter pour le dac propriétaire dans un premier temps... Pour précision un bon dac entrée de gamme (module qui s'interpose entre le port USB et l'entrée ligne aux. de l'appareil (entrée format jack 3,5mm située sur la tranche du palet de réglage du volume) et qui joue le rôle d'une carte son) se situe à mon avis autour des 100euros et une bonne carte son creative milieu de gamme , pour un PC de bureau pareil...).

Enfin certains produits concurrents sont à envisager dans vos comparatifs/écoutes comparatives :
- Harman Kardon qui semble proposer un très bon rapport qualité prix (189euros sur Darty.fr) avec du matériel plus ou moins design : Les soundstick II et III (je ne les ai pas écoutés mais j'ai lu des avis très positifs sur la qualité du son restitué).

- Focal avec le puissant Focal XS 130w. RMS que j'ai pu écouter moins d'une minute propose un son plus homogène que bose (le caisson de basses était déporté dans le darty ouù je l'ai écouté cependant je n'ai pas noté de scission entre les médiums et les graves, le son ne faisait donc qu'un. Le son était également plus rond et riche mais moins détaillé il me semble. A vérifier. Le son paraissait bien moins spacialisé et peu phasé, les enceintes étaient collées donc il était dur d'évaluer le phasage je tien à préciser. les focal sont proposées à 495euros chez Darty.fr, 100 euros de plus que les Bose tout de même.

J'éspère avoir pu vous renseigner un minimum !

Bonne soirée.

Marc


----------



## mfavre (27 Juillet 2012)

Voici un lien vers un avis que je trouve très bien fait concernant la restitution sonore du système companion 5 (valable également pour le companion 3, je rappelle juste que ce qui sépare ces deux kits se constate au niveau de l'occupation des médiums car satellites plus petits, moins de puissance, et surtout pas de DAC embarqué (carte son) don décodage du son moins optimisé et tributaire de la carte son du PC/Mac.

http://fr.audiofanzine.com/enceinte-multimedia/bose/companion-5/avis/r.47800.html

On retrouve le constat d'un léger trou sur la bande fréquences et une légère séparation audible entre les médium satellites et caisson de basse. Rien de méchant ! Cela relève tout simplement de l'optimisation du positionnement du caisson de basses "accoustimass®" qui fixe le problème. Certain kits comme le focal XS sont bien moins sensibles à ce phénomène et donne l'impression quelle que soit la position du caisson d'une "seule et même enceinte".

A bientôt.

Marc


----------



## JP de Lyon (18 Février 2017)

mfavre a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et tous,
> 
> J'apporte mon avis à l'édifice... Je suis actuellement possesseur d'un ensemble Bose companion 5, après avoir testé le companion 3 derniers sortis à ce jour.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, vu vos connaissances en Bose Companion 5, vous allez pouvoir m'aider, enfin je l'espère : possesseur de ce modèle et pleinement satisfait, je souhaite le transformer en 'home cinema' en le branchant sur mon écran tv. Cela ne marche pas en connection USB. Seul le branchement sur le pad en jack permet la sortie du son. Pas exploité pleinement manifestement. Je souhaite brancher sur le caisson un récepteur USB BLUETOOTH en vue de recevoir le signal de ma tv. A votre avis, ça pourrait fonctionner? Jean-Philippe.


----------

